# Mobile Workstation



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I work out of a one car garage and space is limited. I needed a little more work area so I can use the workbench/outfeed table for other things.

All of my big tools are on mobile bases so I can rearrange them for the task at hand.

Here are a few pics of the build.

First my plan...
1) work space for the Porter Cable dovetail jig.
2) work space for my modified pocket hole jig.
3) storage for the dovetail jig.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The top is 3/4 plywood with extra thickness around the edges which extend 2 inches past the frame on all sides. the holes are 7/8 inch and the slots are 1 1/4 wide. These provide clamping options from a variety of clamps.

The Formica was donated by a friend that had some extra. The dovetail jig and pocket hole jig fit great and I should get a lot of use from the workstation.

A power strip, cord holder and a small tray to hold glue bottles help.

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool. I need to build a new outfeed/assembly table for my shop. My current work bench/assembly table is no longer flat and also not wide enough for some assembly work, so I need something bigger. I will add you project to the idea bin in my head.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

What clamps are the holes for? I would think ones that use holes would be 3/4" size for most bench dog hole sizes on workbenches. 

Regardless, it looks good. I've got an assembly table design bouncing around in my head that I need to build.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

JMartel said:


> What clamps are the holes for? I would think ones that use holes would be 3/4" size for most bench dog hole sizes on workbenches.
> 
> Regardless, it looks good. I've got an assembly table design bouncing around in my head that I need to build.


This workstation is based loosely on the plan in issue 124 of ShopNotes.
I have some Festool style clamps that fit the holes...or the vise grip type pliers for drill press tables...or 1/2 inch pipe clamps fit through hole. My dogs are homemade from 7/8 ash rod. So I don't worry much about the 3/4 inch hole size.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It is almost too PRETTY to use!!


----------



## RMDMan (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice! I'm jealous.


----------

